

Search all of Craigslist using advanced Google search parameters - rcollamore
http://www.allofcraigs.com

======
bayareaguy
If your site relies on javascript to work, tell me or I'll think it's just
broken.

~~~
sfphotoarts
function vote(node)

Please! javascript is an essential component of _every_ modern web site. If
you want to live in a cave and think that flickering shadow on the wall is all
there is to the world then fine, but not all of us are imprisoned by progress.

~~~
bayareaguy
Sorry, I use a browser which trivially allows me to only enable executable
content for sites I trust and until you're one of them no javascript for you.

~~~
sfphotoarts
Your preferences are your business, but just because you don't run javascript
doesn't mean a site is broken. It means you have a default setting that is in
conflict with the current state, and direction of the web.

If I do:

csh> lynx www.facebook.com [et al.]

it really doens't mean facebook is broken.

That's my point - you're mixing up your personal preferences (paranoia) with
the condition of a web site and they are not the same thing.

Fortunately many others are willing to move with the times, otherwise we'd all
be still running gopher://news.ycombinator.com

~~~
bayareaguy
If your site requires JS, not bothering to tell people just shows how much you
(don't) care about your users. It's interesting you bring up facebook. I'm not
a facebook user, but on I whim I just went there and what's the first thing
they told me:

    
    
      Sign Up
      It's free and anyone can join
      Javascript is disabled on your browser.
    
      Please enable JavaScript on your browser or 
      upgrade to a Javascript-capable browser to
      register for Facebook.
    

That tells me that the people at FB care enough about my time and theirs to
tell me their requirements before I use the site.

